# Facts on building a 20'' bicep



## Mr P (May 11, 2018)

It takes 10 to about 15 pounds lean mass of bodyweight to add an Inch to your bicep of course along with proper resistance weight training and a full concentration on each rep until you feel a pain burn continue until you max over 50 reps.

but in some cases you don't need to max such a high rep just Isolated and full concentration but keep a visual of a bigger you on each rep.

as a young 10 year old I didn't curl any dumbell, I would use positive and negative curls, my left hand over my right then my right over my left  resistance on all 30 rep each side. 

but at 10 yrs old around 140 lb I had guns an apple peak around 11''

through the years I used this same method trick but added dumbbell with 70 lb and reps at 60, 10 at a time of rest 5 second with full concentration and around 180 pounds in weight at the  age of 16 and obtained 17 1/2'' bicep arms.

the most I have obtain 19 1/2'' bicep after the 200 lb mark.


with this facts at 140 pounds no matter what perfect system your workout for bicep is your not going to obtain 20'' bicep.


----------



## BRICKS (May 11, 2018)

I've been over the 20" mark on more than one occasion over 35 years.  Heaviest dumbell I ever curled was 70 for 10s. Heaviest barbell curls were 185 for 6s


----------



## Flyingdragon (May 11, 2018)

I cant respond to this thread as I have 24in guns like the Hulkster.....


----------



## Cobra Strike (May 11, 2018)

Flyingdragon said:


> I cant respond to this thread as I have 24in guns like the Hulkster.....



Are those daisy or airsoft guns? Lol


----------



## stonetag (May 11, 2018)

BRICKS said:


> I've been over the 20" mark on more than one occasion over 35 years.  Heaviest dumbell I ever curled was 70 for 10s. Heaviest barbell curls were 185 for 6s



Been there, liked it there, would like to return there, doubt I will make it there again.


----------



## Intense (May 11, 2018)

It's genetic. Some guys weren't meant to have lean big arms. You can always fatcep it to 20s but who wants that?


Site enhancement done properly can help push it a little further though and stretch the fascia. But a lot of guys tend to take it overboard and end up looking like shit.


----------



## snake (May 11, 2018)

Best I ever hit were 18" dry and not a 1/16" over that. My poor ass tri's suck the life out of the chance of having a good arm measurement.


----------



## deejeff442 (May 11, 2018)

Checked mine a week ago 18.5 but after its pumped .
I weigh almost 200.... i do 10 to 12 rep. 
Fricken 50 reps take too long and i am lazy


----------



## BigSwolePump (May 12, 2018)

Its a pain in the ass to have a 20+ inch bicep. Simple tasks like bathing properly are a chore. Don't get me wrong, the ego side of the brain feels good but the practical side stays frustrated. Try getting an accurate blood pressure reading without having to buy a $50 cuff add on. Oh unless you are a fatass, good luck on finding a shirt that doesnt restrict arm movement without making your look like a deflated balloon unless you do tank top or sleeveless.


----------



## #TheMatrix (May 12, 2018)

I've told several others that to increase the appearance of the bicept arm flex. To build up the tricept. Because that muscle groups will push the bicept and get a larger diameter at flex.


----------



## Seeker (May 12, 2018)

let's see some bicep shots big fellas! Lots of talking here but no show


----------



## jennerrator (May 12, 2018)

My leg is about 20”.....lmao


----------



## Uncle manny (May 12, 2018)

#TheMatrix said:


> I've told several others that to increase the appearance of the bicept arm flex. To build up the tricept. Because that muscle groups will push the bicept and get a larger diameter at flex.



Also hitting the brachialis. The muscle between the bicep and tricep. Pin wheel curls and hammer curls build them up.


----------



## snake (May 13, 2018)

Seeker said:


> let's see some bicep shots big fellas! Lots of talking here but no show


Count me out. No peak with a long muscle belly.


----------



## SFGiants (May 13, 2018)

Why don't people with bicep facts include Chin Up's, Barbell Rows, Deadlifts and all the non isolated and machine lifts that really make arms grow?

Just saying all I ever here is curls and tricep isolation work.

Making them grow and giving the definition are not the same right?


----------



## IHI (May 13, 2018)

SFGiants said:


> Just saying all I ever here is curls and tricep isolation work.




Curls for the girls bro:32 (20):


----------



## Mr P (May 13, 2018)

younger guns


----------



## PFM (May 13, 2018)

18 1/4 counting the chicken skin and synthol.


----------



## BRICKS (May 13, 2018)

View attachment 5786


Right at 20"


----------



## Mr P (May 13, 2018)

BRICKS said:


> View attachment 5786
> 
> 
> Right at 20"



Bricks a dangerous lean massive dude.


----------



## notsoswoleCPA (May 18, 2018)

SFGiants said:


> Why don't people with bicep facts include Chin Up's, Barbell Rows, Deadlifts and all the non isolated and machine lifts that really make arms grow?
> 
> Just saying all I ever here is curls and tricep isolation work.
> 
> Making them grow and giving the definition are not the same right?



This reminds me of one of my friends who used to say: "You want bigger arms?  Well, deadlift more!  You don't see guys with puny arms deadlifting 600, or more, pounds."


----------



## SFGiants (May 18, 2018)

Learning from boxing most guy with massive arms can't fight worth the beans.


----------



## Viduus (May 18, 2018)

SFGiants said:


> Learning from boxing most guy with massive arms can't fight worth the beans.




SFGiants vs Bricks Live on UGBB 001.  :32 (18):


----------



## automatondan (May 18, 2018)

I tell my young guys who just want to do curls-4-girls, that they need to focus on building their lower body by squatting and deadlifting and their arms will grow from that more than they will with curls alone.


----------



## BRICKS (May 18, 2018)

SFGiants said:


> Learning from boxing most guy with massive arms can't fight worth the beans.



Funny thing, once I went from a skinny kid to XXL I never had to fight anymore :32 (20):


----------



## Seeker (May 18, 2018)

Mr P said:


> Bricks a dangerous lean massive dude.



that's a strong looking gun there, Bricks. Poor Mr. pP though. His big guns couldn't keep Mrs. pP from kicking his ass!y


----------



## Rivere Stelanos (May 19, 2018)

Holly shit mr.p, 17 1/2 at 16?! I am about two Inches short. Here I thought I was sitting pretty at 15 1/2. Jokes aside, 20s are very hard to get without enhancements or adding some good fat. But it all depends on genetics.


----------



## Trump (Jul 18, 2018)

I have decided I gonna try for a 20 inch arm, going to devote an arm day into my routine every week from yesterday


----------



## stevenmd (Jul 18, 2018)

I'm stuck at 18" (non-pumped).  I'm 6'-1", just under 250 pounds and 48 years old.


----------



## Trump (Jul 18, 2018)

I am at 18 none pumped and never really dedicated anytime to them. Usually 2 triceps exercises after chest and 2 bi after back. Usually it’s a high rep pump, I think I going to keep this the same but add a heavy arm day in


----------



## stevenmd (Jul 18, 2018)

Trump said:


> I am at 18 none pumped and never really dedicated anytime to them. Usually 2 triceps exercises after chest and 2 bi after back. Usually it’s a high rep pump, I think I going to keep this the same but add a heavy arm day in


I don't do any arm exercises on chest or back day since I lift so heavy I can barely move afterwards.  I do have 1 day solely dedicated to them.  I used to do super heavy skull crushers on the decline bench (bad shoulders) until my elbows couldn't handle the weight anymore.  My tris are pretty decent in size but my bis just don't seem to grow.  No matter what I did - heavy or volume - they just don't grow and I can't even get them sore.  I can lift & lift until I can't move my arms anymore and I have no soreness the next day.  The last arm day I had, I did just isolation cable exercises for my bis and they FINALLY felt sore the next day.


----------



## Gadawg (Jul 18, 2018)

I have found that my tris respond better to higher weight and constant tension exercises. Biceps respond better to reps and volume. They get hit so heavy on back day anyway


----------



## Trump (Jul 18, 2018)

stevenmd said:


> I don't do any arm exercises on chest or back day since I lift so heavy I can barely move afterwards.  I do have 1 day solely dedicated to them.  I used to do super heavy skull crushers on the decline bench (bad shoulders) until my elbows couldn't handle the weight anymore.  My tris are pretty decent in size but my bis just don't seem to grow.  No matter what I did - heavy or volume - they just don't grow and I can't even get them sore.  I can lift & lift until I can't move my arms anymore and I have no soreness the next day.  The last arm day I had, I did just isolation cable exercises for my bis and they FINALLY felt sore the next bday.



Try skull crushers stood up with rope on cables. It is the same action as what you used to do but takes all strain off your joints. Works fir me anyway


----------



## stevenmd (Jul 18, 2018)

Trump said:


> Try skull crushers stood up with rope on cables. It is the same action as what you used to do but takes all strain off your joints. Works fir me anyway


With previous supraspinatus and rotator cuff injuries, I don't have the greatest range of motion when putting my shoulders over my head.  My tris are fine at this point, I need to get my bis to pop!


----------



## Trump (Jul 18, 2018)

stevenmd said:


> With previous supraspinatus and rotator cuff injuries, I don't have the greatest range of motion when putting my shoulders over my head.  My tris are fine at this point, I need to get my bis to pop!



You tried ignoring them for 6 month??


----------



## stevenmd (Jul 18, 2018)

Trump said:


> You tried ignoring them for 6 month??


I'm sorry, I don't follow what you're asking me here.  Ignore training my bis?  I can't do that.  I have a show coming up!


----------



## Trump (Jul 18, 2018)

stevenmd said:


> I'm sorry, I don't follow what you're asking me here.  Ignore training my bis?  I can't do that.  I have a show coming up!


 
An old pti in the military that competed in the 70’s or something once said to me if your arms stop growing don’t do an arm day for 6 months. Said they won’t shrink due to the push’s and pulls with your back chest and shoulders but once you start again after 6 months they will grow. Was 20 years ago he told me that, I know you got a show coming up but maybe worth a try when you have the time


----------

